# Portable case for the Humminbird 500 series



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone here have the portable case for the Humminbird 500 series. How hard is it to disconnect the transducer cable from the case. I have a transducer mount that clamps to the top of the transom of a boat. That way I can take the depthfinder on a portage if I want but most of the time I just leave the transducer attached to my boat taking the dephfinder back to the cabin with me. With the Lowrance I have now that's easy to do but I can't tell from the pictures on the Humminbird site how easy it is to disconnect the cable and none of the stores around here carry the portable case.

Don H


----------

